# I've 'GONE LIVE'



## hyper-Suze (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all, 

Just a little update that I have, over the weekend, got my insulin pump(when they passed me the box, I hugged it soooooo tightly!) and I was on saline for w/end. 

Today I've gone live and now the fear has set in on the hard work ahead. Not looking forward to my interrupted sleep pattern and no food while basal testing! 

I've got a Medtronic Paradigm, in clear/silver and I've even gone out and brought new pj bottoms with pockets!!!!

Loving it...so far! (ask me again in a few weeks!!!!!!!)


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 19, 2012)

Good news ! Dont expect to much to quick but in a couple of weeks big smiles.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2012)

Wishing you all the best Suze!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 19, 2012)

Great news Suze! Hope the transition goes smoothly 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2012)

Excellent keep us updated Suzie happy pumping


----------



## trophywench (Mar 20, 2012)

Ya Hoo !  Good luck Suze - shout Help when you need to!  (Not if LOL)


----------



## hyper-Suze (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 1st night went well but my sugar are creeping up, I'm only presuming that its because my long acting is no more in my system!

Grr...well annoyed, my new pj's didn't fit me but I still got on ok with it clipped to the top of pj's so makes me wonder why I brought them in the first place?!

Sugars are 15 so just had a correction but I'm at an auction in a few hours so will prob give into the temptation of a bacon buttie!!


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 20, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Thanks everyone! 1st night went well but my sugar are creeping up, I'm only presuming that its because my long acting is no more in my system!
> 
> Grr...well annoyed, my new pj's didn't fit me but I still got on ok with it clipped to the top of pj's so makes me wonder why I brought them in the first place?!
> 
> Sugars are 15 so just had a correction but I'm at an auction in a few hours so will prob give into the temptation of a bacon buttie!!



....It's easy to bolus whenever you want now!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Mar 20, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> ....It's easy to bolus whenever you want now!



I know!! I'm so excited about that bit! FanDabbyDozzy!! Different kettle of fish finding out my basal though!!


----------



## m1dnc (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been on my pump now for six weeks or so. For the first few days BG was quite good, but then suddenly stepped up. After discussing with my DSN and pump rep, we came to the conclusion that it was residual Lantus that was keeping BG low for the initial few days.

After that, I tweeked the basal rates and adjusted the carb ratio (after talking it through with my DSN, I hasten to add), and now I'm really pleased to say that I seem to be avoiding the excessive highs and lows of my pre-pump days.

It takes quite a bit of time to fine tune and do the basal rate profiling, and I'm still learning - I don't seem to get right the multiwave/extended bolus for pasta!


----------



## margie (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry - I am late to this - but hope all goes well for you and that you get the pesky basals right.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 20, 2012)

m1dnc said:


> I've been on my pump now for six weeks or so. For the first few days BG was quite good, but then suddenly stepped up. After discussing with my DSN and pump rep, we came to the conclusion that it was residual Lantus that was keeping BG low for the initial few days.
> 
> After that, I tweeked the basal rates and adjusted the carb ratio (after talking it through with my DSN, I hasten to add), and now I'm really pleased to say that I seem to be avoiding the excessive highs and lows of my pre-pump days.
> 
> It takes quite a bit of time to fine tune and do the basal rate profiling, and I'm still learning - I don't seem to get right the multiwave/extended bolus for pasta!



....over what period of time do you multiwave bolus for pasta? I found that my meter was pre-set to 2 hours, so I found that I needed to change it to 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 20, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> I know!! I'm so excited about that bit! FanDabbyDozzy!! Different kettle of fish finding out my basal though!!



Good luck Suze, you will be fine but it is hard work to establish your correct basal profile for a 24 hour period!! You need to crack your night time basals first...and I find that the night fast is the easiest fasting test to do. My basals are wildly different for the 24 hour period and it will take time for you to suss it!  For example I am on 3 units per hour between 5am-8am dropping to 1.5 (roughly)during the day, a little more in the evening and then less again during the night. My bolus ratios are different for mealtimes as well (3 units per 10g carb at breakfast, 2 units per 10 at lunch and 2.5 units per 10 for dinner)....complicated!


----------



## AJLang (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Suze really exciting that you are now pumping "live".  Good luck with sorting it all out - it sounds complicated but I'm sure that it is easy after a little while


----------



## m1dnc (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for this. I left it to the pre-set value. Next time I'll try 4 hours. In my experience, pasta goes on and on being digested and I often have high BG the next morning after eating for supper.


----------



## m1dnc (Mar 20, 2012)

m1dnc said:


> I've been on my pump now for six weeks or so. For the first few days BG was quite good, but then suddenly stepped up. After discussing with my DSN and pump rep, we came to the conclusion that it was residual Lantus that was keeping BG low for the initial few days.
> 
> After that, I tweeked the basal rates and adjusted the carb ratio (after talking it through with my DSN, I hasten to add), and now I'm really pleased to say that I seem to be avoiding the excessive highs and lows of my pre-pump days.
> 
> It takes quite a bit of time to fine tune and do the basal rate profiling, and I'm still learning - I don't seem to get right the multiwave/extended bolus for pasta!



I'm so sorry Suze, I should have sent my best wishes for success with the pump.

David


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 20, 2012)

m1dnc said:


> Thanks for this. I left it to the pre-set value. Next time I'll try 4 hours. In my experience, pasta goes on and on being digested and I often have high BG the next morning after eating for supper.



.....yes, I found this too, also with chinese,indian and pizza...all the naughties!


----------



## imtrying (Mar 20, 2012)

hope it's all going well Suze...I shall be watching your progress closely (I'm hoping to get approved for pumping in the next 4 - 5 months)

Good luck!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Mar 20, 2012)

imtrying said:


> hope it's all going well Suze...I shall be watching your progress closely (I'm hoping to get approved for pumping in the next 4 - 5 months)
> 
> Good luck!



Good luck with your case Katie, it took me 2/3years to get my case heard by the consultant in the first place, lots of DWED issues, denial and lack of self management, after being able to prove my shift in attitude and responsibility along with my own attempts to lower my HBA, I got my reward!!

David - Nice to hear that your at a similar stage to me although a little more advanced, I may pick your brains on your recent trials in the coming weeks!

Phil - oh my, the breakdown of your rates looks amazing and fine tuned! It is clear you have put in a whole load of work and that you understand your requirements. At least you are reaping the benefits. I have prepared my mindset that anything I thought my body did at set periods, will more than likely not happen and prove my previous knowledge wrong!!!


----------



## schmeezle (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats and best of luck with your new gadget Suze!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 21, 2012)

Suze - be aware! - my basals changed radically just recently and I've only been live since last May.

Makes me laugh when I see what someone else takes Phil - my TDD basal is now just in excess of 9 units! - I take more bolus most days.  That used to be 1u for 10g, since 2007.  Now it's 1u to 11g !  As a comparison I roved between 18u and 20u of Levemir immediately prior to that, and before that 18u of Lantus.  Even with the third you take off automatically when you start pumping that = 12 so that was what I started off on - 0.46u/hr.  Lowest is now 0.35 .....  No pump yet made could cope with Northerner's basal !

Basal testing

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=120

Just a reminder!


----------



## m1dnc (Mar 21, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Good luck with your case Katie, it took me 2/3years to get my case heard by the consultant in the first place, lots of DWED issues, denial and lack of self management, after being able to prove my shift in attitude and responsibility along with my own attempts to lower my HBA, I got my reward!!
> 
> David - Nice to hear that your at a similar stage to me although a little more advanced, I may pick your brains on your recent trials in the coming weeks!
> 
> Phil - oh my, the breakdown of your rates looks amazing and fine tuned! It is clear you have put in a whole load of work and that you understand your requirements. At least you are reaping the benefits. I have prepared my mindset that anything I thought my body did at set periods, will more than likely not happen and prove my previous knowledge wrong!!!



You're very welcome, I will be glad to help if I can.

I have a very complicated basal rate profile as well. When the Roche rep was setting up my pump, she took my pre-pump average TDD of Humalog and Lantus and applied an algorithm devised by Roche, apparently based on an analysis of over 6000 patients, to give a range of hourly basal rates that varies through the day. I was told that this takes account of natural rhythms in insulin needs e.g. to counteract the dawn phenomenon. It sounds very complicated, but the rep handled it all.

That was what I started with, and I have since tweeked the hourly rates following basal rate profiling. I expect I will need to do some further adjustments, but at the moment I'm basking in the pleasure of relatively stable BG's - apart from the pasta, that is!


----------

